# Thompson Center Encore rifled slug barell question?



## THEFISHHUNTER (Jan 26, 2008)

Does anyone have a rifled slug barrel for their Thompson Center Encore (pro-hunter or Endeavor)? I just purchased the Endeavor muzzleloader. I can't wait to get to the range and try it out. I have a Remington 1100 12 ga.that I have a bird barrel and a rifled cantileiver deer barrel with the Nikon bdc scope on it. Despite my best attempts I was only able to put up 5 inch groups using Hornady sst at 100 yards. I was told there is a little play in the barell due to the fact it was semi-auto. I am thinking that if a slug was locked down in a Thompson receiver I would be able to put up better groups and safely utilize the bdc redicles and possibly take an animal at longer ranges with a slug. I hunt on a golf corse up north so a longer shot is not out of question for me. Any info on Thompson rifles slug barrels would be great. Thank you in advance. Also if anyone knows if the bdc scope will work for both 12 and 20 ga barrels?


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Did you try any other slugs through your 1100? I bought a new Benelli slug gun this fall & tried 4 or 5 different slugs through it. The Hornady was the worst performer with my gun. I ended up with the plain Remington Copper solids. You can't go wrong with the Encore for accuracy though. I have the BDC Nikon scope also. Not sure about the 12 ga. to 20 ga. question. The copper solids actually shot flatter than the BDC reticle at 100 yards. Hardly had to move from the 50 yard zero at all.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

FWIW, my son's Mossy 500 in 20 gauge loves SST's. My 1100 is ambivalent to them. Brenneke and Remington Reduced Recoil slugs work best in that particular gun. 

Try a few more types of ammo thru that 1100 before you make a decision. Unless of course, you _really_ want to get another gun.


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey Boobhunter:lol:

Nice purchase, that Jim Shocky special is sweet. I got an old school Encore with the 20ga slug barrel. Like I told you, get the 20ga, the 12ga has a real nice kick to it. I think your BDC will work fine with the 20ga, but then again I have a Leupold. Merry Christmas, you sand baggin sob.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I have an Encore with 12ga rifled slug barrel. I shoot Remmington copper solids through it with excellant results. Best slug shooter I have ever owned and I have an 870 and an Ithica Deerslayer.


----------

